# short clip



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sweet , I'm headed out there next weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for watching the vid, its a pretty good place to ride alittle of everything out there i ride there lots. enjoy ur ride..


----------

